# Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht



## thomas72 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Miteinander,

möchte meinem Sohnemann zum Geburtstag eine Freude bereiten.
Ich suche für Ihn eine sehr gute Gummifischrute im Preisbereich bis max. 200 Euro und um die 2,70m Länge. Als Rolle dient eine Spro Red Arc 4000er mit 0,13er PowerPro.
Hab mal 3 Modelle in die engere Wahl genommen:

Shimano Yasei Aspius 7-28g bzw. 15-40g WG
Quantum Zanderkant 15-90g WG
Quantum Smoke 10-105g WG

Gefischt wird hauptsächlich an Baggerseen mit Gummifischen bis max. 12cm Länge und Bleiköpfen von 7-10g auf Zander mit der Faulenzermethode.

Über weitere Vorschläge von Euch bedanke ich mich schon im Voraus!

Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## Kaka (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Kann ich dir wirklich ganz stark die Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive empfehlen. 7-24 g. Gibts in 2,40 m und 2,70 m. Man findet sie ab und zu unter 200 €. Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Teil. Fühlt sich bei 7 bis 10 g am wohlsten. Verträgt aber auch locker 14 g und 4 Inch Köder. Falls dir die zu schwach ist, gibts auch die große Schwester (Shad Jigger Rapid 2,40m oder 2,70 m und 20-60 g).


----------



## -MW- (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Ich würde zur Shimano Yasei raten, ist die beste von den genannten Ruten für Baggersee, hatte ich auch mit der Red Arc bestückt, ist ne gute kombo...die Quantum Ruten eher für Fluss/Strömung denke ich...
 P.S. die U.B. Baitjigger sind auch topp und kosten unter 200.-


----------



## Mista Fantasista (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hallo Thomas,

die Shimano Aspius wird sicherlich von vielen Spinnfischern zum Gufi-Angeln benutzt, hier glänzt aber mehr der Name Shimano als der Blank.

Die Zanderkant ist meines Erachtens völlig unbrauchbar für den beschriebenen Zweck. Ganz klare Nicht-Kauf-Empfehlung

Die Quantum Smoke hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, deswegen halte ich mich mit einem Kommentar zurück. Der Wurfgewichtsbereich spricht aber eher gegen sie (bezogen auf deine Angaben)

Meine Empfehlung: 
Abu Garcia Villain 902 MH 2,74 20-50gr.   Tolle Rute für den Preis

oder:
Gamakatsu Akilas Deep Diver Minnow & Heavy Jig 90H 2,70m 10-45gr.  dito

Beide Blanks sind sehr feinfühlig und schnell. 

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter. Bin auf andere Meinungen gespannt.

Gruß, Hannes


----------



## vermesser (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

WAS? Bei der Aspius glänzt mehr der Name als der Blank?? Bei der Red vielleicht. Aber die weiße hat einen klasse Blank. 

Ich würde die Aspius nehmen. 

Wenn du die 200€ wirklich ausschöpfen willst... Derzeit gibt es hier und da die Abu Fantasista Nano für unter 200€. Allerdings sind die in Frage kommenden Modelle mit so kleinen Gummis und leichten Köpfen unterfordert.

Daher würde ich auch zur leichteren Aspius raten. 

Die Zanderkant ist ein Prügel für den großen Fluss. Die Smoke hab ich noch nie geangelt.

Und das Köderspektrum bleibt wirklich so leicht und relativ klein?

Gesendet von meinem Titans2_DG700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moochi (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hi,

ganz klar die Yasei Aspius! Fische sie selber und die erfreut mich immer wieder auch wenn ich in der Klasse wesentlich teurere Ruten habe. Der Blank ist Top wie Vermesser bereits erwähnte...
Die Zanderkant besitze ich ebenfalls ist ist für den Zweck ungeeignet.
Die Smoke besitze ich nicht, habe aber sowohl die 35er und die 55er gefischt. Da würde ich dir zur 35er raten! Ist wohl auch ne gute "Allroundrute". Sprich mit ihr lassen sich auch Wobbler und Co gut werfen und fischen.

Wenn dir ein kurzer Griff nichts ausmacht dann schau dir unbedingt mal die A-Tec Crazee Eging 30gr an. Hab mit ihr diesen Herbst und Winter viel geangelt, Köpfe mit 8-12gr und 4-5" Köder. Die Rückmeldung war sensationell und mit ca. 130€ eine klare Kaufemphelung von mir.

Petri!


----------



## Mista Fantasista (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Naja, klasse Blank? Dann hast du noch nicht oben erwähnten Ruten gefischt. Aber klar, jeder hat da seine ganz eigene Meinung und Favoriten. Ich finde sie ist ihr Geld nicht wert. Die Fantasista Nano habe ich noch nicht gefischt. Für den Preis den du nennst bestimmt erwähnenswert. 

Mein Liebling in der WG-Klasse ist die Fantasista Oren'ji. Die habe ich zwei mal, falls eine mal brechen sollte. Passt jetzt nicht vom Preis und gibt es auch nicht mehr. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich nach oben hin Vergleich habe. Aspius oder Villain 2.0? Ganz klar die Villain, mit ihr wird man wesentlich mehr Rückmeldung (Bodenstruktur, Fischkontakte, etc.) erfühlen.


----------



## Checco (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Ich habe die Akilas aber für 7 bis 10 Gramm ist die nicht geeignet, sagt ja schon das Wurfgewicht...
 Ist ne gute Rute aber die H würde ich unter 12 Gramm nicht fischen aber von 12- knapp 30 Gramm ist die schon OK...


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hi,

ohne die Rute je in der Hand gehabt zu haben, die Smoke mit 105g WG, kann nur ungeeignet für den Einsatszweck sein, das ist eher unterer bis mittlerer Bereich der 35er, die ist allerdings nur 2,40m lang. Pornöse Rute aber, fische ich seit ein paar Wochen. Nutze die Rute bis 12cm Gufis mit Köpfen bis 18, manchmal sogar 20g - zum Jiggen wirds oberhalb von 15g aber stark gewöhnungsbedürftig - ungeeignet.
Vielleicht lohnt ein Blick auf die 55er mit 2,7m aus der neuen Serie; aber wie gesagt die 105er muss zu heftig dafür sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Von den genannten würde ich persönlich die Yasai Aspius 15-40 wählen.
Die leichtere Version ist deutlich weicher im Blank.
Mit der 40er ist man etwas flexibler und kann auch mal am Fluß mit etwas größeren Köpfen angeln.

Es wird immer noch gerne die alte 28er mit der neuen verwechselt. Die alte 28er und die neue 40er sind sich gleicher. Bei der alten wurde das WG zu niedrig damals angesetzt.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hi, aber für 7-10g Köpfe ist die 40er völlig überdimensioniert, die fängt meiner Meinung nach bei 14g Köpfen an, habe ich mit Köpfen bis zu 30g+13cm Action Plastics Gummifisch gefischt.

Grüße JK


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Ich habe bisher meist 10-14 g Köpfe mit 4-5" Shads damit gefischt und fand, dass sie auch die unteren Gewichte ganz gut konnte.
Niedrigere Gewichte kamen bisher nicht zum Einsatz.
Kann aber gut sein, dass 7 g und 3" deutlich zu wenig sind.
Ist halt die Frage, wenn es hauptsächlich am See sein soll und nur selten am Fluss, dann sollte die leichtere locker ausreichend sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> möchte meinem Sohnemann zum Geburtstag eine Freude bereiten.
> Ich suche für Ihn eine sehr gute Gummifischrute im Preisbereich bis max. 200 Euro und um die 2,70m Länge. Als Rolle dient eine Spro Red Arc 4000er mit 0,13er PowerPro.
> ...





Zusammengefasst:
Faulenzen am Baggersee
Köder 7-10 gr Kopf 
Gummis -12cm
Rutenlänge ~2,70m

Also Faulenzen nicht Jiggen.....ich bin hierbei von langen Rute ebenfalls weg.


Das heißt für mich erstmal max 40gr WG.
Ob nun Knüppelhart oder mit einer Tendenz zu Semiparabolik bleibt dem Geschmack überlassen. Ich bin hier von Knüppelhart ganz weg.

Semiparabolisch
Quantum Smoke 35 (oder Smoke 55, nutze ich für ab12gr/12er Gummis)
A-Tec Crazee Eging 30gr WG (die nutze ich zur Zeit genau dafür)

Die Akilas 30 gr ist Bretthart. Hatte ich 6 Wochen.
Die neuen Aspius habe ich noch nicht gefischt. die alte 28er wäre schon zu viel. Bei der neuen könnte die 40 ebenfalls zu viel WG haben um zu glänzen.

Die Modernen Ruten benötigen meist keine Längen um auf Wurfweite zu kommen. Mit der A-Tec Crazee werfe ich mit 7gr und 5er Kopyto 40m ohne Anstrengung. Ich würde bei diesem geringen Ködergewicht von einer zu harten Rute abraten und eine dafür angepasste Rute nehmen.

Neben den genannte Ruten sind ebenfalls kürzlich genannte neue Ruten auf dem Markt gekommen. bzw. berichtet worden.

Konger
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4457439&postcount=73

A-TEC
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2015/testbericht-a-tec-crazee!-eging-s822m.html


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Kann Kaka da nur zustimmen - wenn es bei den genannten Gewichten bleibt dann gibt es, wenn du die Fox Rage Shad Jigger Sensitive für unter 200€ findest, momentan nicht viel besseres.

Wenn du die 199€ ausreizen willst, dann schau dir mal die Palms Shoregun an! Rückmeldung der Superlative, 1A Komponenten, Weitwurfwunder, sensible aber sehr schnelle Spitze, *!!!!!!131g bei fast 2,70m!!!!!!* - was will man mehr? Fürs Stillwasser von der Bank und für langsamfließende Gewässer bzw. breuhigte Bereiche bestens geeignet.

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/10/04/testbericht-palms-shore-gun-sfgs-89emh/

Kurz nen Vergleich der beiden Ruten vs. Aspius 270H - ich hatte die auch mal. Die Rute ist ok und bietet eigentlich alles, was ein Zanderangler braucht. Aber die Rute ist eher für Flüsse ausgelegt, sprich ab 10-12g mit 4 Inch Trailer oder Größer - dafür kann sie halt auch mal nen 20g Kopf mit größerem Gummi ab. Im Stillwasser reichen oft 5-7g - dafür ist sie einfach eine Nummer zu Schwer.


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Ich denke auch, dass die 40 Gramm Aspius damit unterfordert ist- ich habe die "alte" erste Aspius mit dem 28 Gramm Aufdruck. Die hat real auch um die 40...und wohl einen ähnlichen (den gleichen??) Blank wie die jetzige 40er...und ich bin mir sicher, dass die mit so kleinen Gummis und Köpfen unterfordert ist. Das macht kein Spaß.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Die Aspius ist zur Zeit im Netz für ca. 130 Euro zu bekommen. Da bleibt sogar noch was für ne gute Rolle und Schnur oder ein paar schöne Köder.


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die Aspius ist zur Zeit im Netz für ca. 130 Euro zu bekommen. Da bleibt sogar noch was für ne gute Rolle und Schnur oder ein paar schöne Köder.



Wenn dann aber die leichte 28g Version für seine Gewichte! Bei dem was er schreibt die Yasei Aspius 270H zu empfehlen ist nicht ok...


----------



## randio (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Die Aspius ist keine RICHTIG gute Rute. Der Blank ist brauchbar, aber auch nicht sooo gut. Nur "straff" ist nicht alles. Aber gut, da gehen Meinungen auseinander...

Ich würde mich den Empfehlungen von Ray Zero anschließen!
Da gibt es mMn. mehr Rute fürs Geld.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Zu diesen plus 50,- € Namensaufschlagmarken gibt es definitiv Alternativen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Natürlich ist die Aspius eine Art "Volks- Zander- Rute". Aber das ja auch nicht ganz ohne Grund. Die Aspius ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, ich finde den Abschluss zum Beispiel unpraktisch...auf Dauer leidet mangels Endkappe der Kork. Aber rein vom Blank her finde ich da wenig zu meckern. 

Und ich denke, genug Vergleiche zu haben, gehabt zu haben oder zumindest mal geangelt zu haben...auch deutlich teurere Stöcker wie die Fantasistas, SS3 und ähnliches. 

Aber genug geschwafelt: In welchem Bereich siehst du echte Defizite bei der Rute randio?


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Natürlich ist die Aspius eine Art "Volks- Zander- Rute". Aber das ja auch nicht ganz ohne Grund. Die Aspius ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, ich finde den Abschluss zum Beispiel unpraktisch...auf Dauer leidet mangels Endkappe der Kork. Aber rein vom Blank her finde ich da wenig zu meckern. 

Und ich denke, genug Vergleiche zu haben, gehabt zu haben oder zumindest mal geangelt zu haben...auch deutlich teurere Stöcker wie die Fantasistas, SS3 und ähnliches. 

Aber genug geschwafelt: In welchem Bereich siehst du echte Defizite bei der Rute randio?


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Gemeint ist auch die leichte 28 g WG Modell 2014. Hab sie im Netz für 132,.. gesehen.

Wobei die Palms dann ja schon eher ein klasse Stöckchen ist.

Vielleicht kann der TE ja mal vorsichtig eruieren, was seinem Sohn gefallen würde. Das würde etwas helfen.


----------



## Holz Hecht (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Würde mir auch die Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger sensitive holen.  Im Vergleich ist die Terminator einfach nochmal ne ganze Ecke leichter und bei weitem nicht so Kopflastig wie die Aspius. Auch finde ich den Foregrip bei der Fox Rute viel angenehmer als beider Aspius. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache #6
Fazit: Ich würde die Fox Rage Rute kaufen:m


----------



## randio (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Vielleicht noch ein Geheimtip...
http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/egi-force-c-serie.html

Der Blank ist sehr gut, allerdings muss man dem Preis andere Abstriche machen. Hier wurde z.B. komplett auf FUJI verzichtet. Eine identische Rute mit FUJI Komponenten würde bis zu 100 Euro mehr kosten.


----------



## jranseier (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ob nun Knüppelhart oder mit einer Tendenz zu Semiparabolik bleibt dem Geschmack überlassen. Ich bin hier von Knüppelhart ganz weg.
> 
> Semiparabolisch
> Quantum Smoke 35 (oder Smoke 55, nutze ich für ab12gr/12er Gummis)
> A-Tec Crazee Eging 30gr WG (die nutze ich zur Zeit genau dafür)



Ich häng mich hier mal dran: Was gäbe es denn für Alternativen zur Smoke 55 im Bereich bis € 150,--

ranseier


----------



## RayZero (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



jranseier schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal dran: Was gäbe es denn für Alternativen zur Smoke 55 im Bereich bis € 150,--
> 
> ranseier



http://fischkescher.de/epages/6bf26...ducts/98-0003&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

Die hier - hat auch eine progressive Aktion #h. Schöne Rute eigentlich, aber halt nicht der übliche Gummibesen.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



jranseier schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal dran: Was gäbe es denn für Alternativen zur Smoke 55 im Bereich bis € 150,--
> 
> ranseier



Wenn du eine semi parabolische Aktion meinst?
Die Greys von Ray (nicht ganz so semi parabolisch, aber gute Rute) Testbericht im Board vorhanden.
die Daiwa Lexa 
die Sänger Pro-T Black Spin (fische ich selbst und gern)
die Daiwa Ballistic
die DAM Effzett SLR


ohne noch genau zu wissen wofür....


----------



## jranseier (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ohne noch genau zu wissen wofür....



Die Rute soll die Eierlegendewollmilchsau sein: Blech bis ca. 40g, Wobbler bis 15cm mit max. 50g und ca. 6m Lauftiefe, und natürlich hin und wieder auch mal Gummis bis 6" am 20g Kopf. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass ich da Abstriche in den einzelnen Bereichen machen muss.

Die Rute sollte auf jeden Fall eine semi-parabolische Aktion haben, da mir dies im Drill am meisten liegt. Eine Länge von 2,7m wäre auch nicht schlecht und genau da wirds dann schwierig.

Die Smoke 55 in 2,7m hat hier wahrlich ihre große Stärke: semi-parabolische Aktion gepaart mit einer hohen Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und ohne schwabbelig zu sein. Hat mir bisher beim Trockenwedeln mit Abstand am besten gefallen. 

Eine Daiwa Lexa wirkte da im Vergleich wie eine Schwabbelstock.

Weitere Ideen?

ranseier


----------



## fischforsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die Greys von Ray (nicht ganz so semi parabolisch, aber gute Rute)


 Also wenn die Greys nicht semiparabolisch ist, was dann? |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Also wenn die Greys nicht semiparabolisch ist, was dann? |kopfkrat



"nicht *ganz *so semi parabolisch"    damit war gemeint, das sie einen deutlichen Druck benötigt um in diese Kurve zu kommen.


"Weitere Ideen?"

die Sänger...
die Greys ...
die DAM (nicht jedermanns Sache)


----------



## Zettifriend (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr die Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Rapid  (2, 7 m) und bin mit ihr mehr als zufrieden.  Sie ist universelle einsetzbar und liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Habe sie seinerzeit in einem holländischen onlineshop  für 170 Euro gekauft.  Einen Praxistest am Ebro hat sie gut überstanden.  Ich kann die Rute nur empfehlen.


----------



## fischforsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> "nicht *ganz *so semi parabolisch" damit war gemeint, das sie einen deutlichen Druck benötigt um in diese Kurve zu kommen.


Die Biegekurve ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, doch eindeutig semiparabol. Geradezu ein Paradebeispiel dafür!

Und nur weil z.B. eine semiparabole 50lbs BigGame-Rute etwas mehr Druck für die Biegung benötigt, wird Sie dadurch nicht weniger bzw. "nicht ganz so" semiparabol


----------



## Allroundar (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hi

Ich fische im stillwasser die WFT classic wobbler 2.65 tolle rute für deine zwecke


----------



## jranseier (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Ich fische im stillwasser die WFT classic wobbler 2.65 tolle rute für deine zwecke



Kannst Du die Aktion und Eigenschaften der Rute näher beschreiben? Über diese Rute findet man im Netz relativ.

ranseier


----------



## Allroundar (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hallo 

Gerne 
Ist eine richtig gute rute vollkontaktrute prima zum faulenzen und jiggen sehr fein und starkes rückrad Top rute und ich kenne viele ruten


----------



## jranseier (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Ist eine richtig gute rute vollkontaktrute



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Was ist eine Vollkontaktrute? Ich kenne den Begriff nicht. Zur Aktion unter Last, ist sie semiparabolisch oder eher spitzenbetont?

Danke schon mal.

ranseier


----------



## Allroundar (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*

Hallo

Spitzenaktion 

Sensibel aber schön schnell Klasse rückrad
Fische diese lieber als die yasei aber ist Geschmacksache 
Die weiße yasei kann ich aber auch sehr empfehlen

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der weißen und der Roten außer der Preis


----------



## ragbar (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gummifischrute für Zander bis 200 Euro gesucht*



Allroundar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Spitzenaktion
> 
> ...


 
 Unterschied:

 Blank weiß: gut

 Blank rot: bescheiden


----------

